# BFP straight after loss



## debgreasby

Currently in limbo so just wanted to hear from anyone who got their BFP straight after their loss without AF in between.

Did you get BFN then BFP? How long after MC/loss did you get a BFP?

Thanks in advance, and congrats on your pregnancies, i know it's a tough time, but we've got each other. xxx


----------



## lauralora

deb are you pregnant ??? x


----------



## Megg33k

Does hoping for one count?


----------



## amy2boys

Hiya, I had natural m/c at 7wks on 24th Oct. I bleed for 5 days and tested BFN after 10 days. 
I then used took angus castus and used OPK and Ov on CD16 (CD1 being day of m/c) 
I got a BFP on 20th Nov..! I am now 10/11 weeks.

Good luck to you all..
xx


----------



## debgreasby

Laura .... dunno lol, getting bfp's! Waiting for bloods!

Megg, hoping counts, definitely!

Amy, thanks, and congrats x


----------



## lauraperrysan

hi deb, i got my :bfp: stright after m/c / chemical last month. I am now 6weeks 3 days. It can happen but I remember, bless you, you were quite far gone so may take a few weeks for your hcg to go down. Have u got :bfn: inbetween? 
I hope u get the answer you are wishing for 
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## debgreasby

lauraperrysan said:


> hi deb, i got my :bfp: stright after m/c / chemical last month. I am now 6weeks 3 days. It can happen but I remember, bless you, you were quite far gone so may take a few weeks for your hcg to go down. Have u got :bfn: inbetween?
> I hope u get the answer you are wishing for
> Thinking of you xxx



Hey - yeah i got bfn on an ic last wednesday then bfp on ic on friday. bfp today and yesterday on superdrug. Got a digi to do, but am gonna getan asda test today to use first as they are cheaper lol.


----------



## shocker

OOOOH i think your pregnant debs!!! :happydance:


----------



## BrookieG

hun ive no experience here but want to say im thinking about you n hope you are :) take care xx


----------



## SugarKisses

Sounds like a new pregnancy to me hun :D x x


----------



## mum2beagain

wow i really hope u re debs u deserve it hun keep us posted


----------



## Megg33k

Commented in the other thread... but I think you got it, honey! :happydance:


----------



## rachyh1990

i got pregnant straight after an mc with no af inbetween and i am now nearly 36 weeks :D good luck hun :D xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

I believe Debs!!!!


----------



## lauralora

ooooo i really hope you are!!! gud luck x


----------



## cherryglitter

I had my chem pregnancy/mc at the very start of october. Fell pregnant in that month.. and now im nearly 15 weeks. :)
With no AF inbetween..xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I had one AF before bfp, but I was still terrified it wasn't 'real'. Are they going to do quantitative bloods? That's what you want darl, that will let you know for defo. Good luck, hoping for you sweetheart and sending huge kisses and :hugs:


----------



## AP

I had a mc end of 2008, the bleeding stopped on 1st Dec, concieved 26th Dec, and bfp two weeks later!

I think its a new pregnancy hun!


----------



## Hoolie

I really hope so.

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Deb.

Alex


----------



## debgreasby

Drazic<3 said:


> I had one AF before bfp, but I was still terrified it wasn't 'real'. Are they going to do quantitative bloods? That's what you want darl, that will let you know for defo. Good luck, hoping for you sweetheart and sending huge kisses and :hugs:


Had bloods done fri, results tomorrow. hope they did the right one lol!
then will have to book in for repeat.


----------



## beachlover1

Hi deb, firstly Im so sorry...I read your sad story with a heavy heart and tears!!

Ok, so I have had 2 MCs back to back and and BFP back to back with the second MC. Im now almost 12 weeks. Firstly, its important to know if you showed a BFN inbetween, you need to make sure its not yr hormones....as you know a blood test or 2 will tell you!! But yes i got a BFP straight after, but POAS EVERY day after the MC to see that BFN arrive before the BFP did. I REALLY hope I can be a success story this time....and i wish you all the luck in the world!! Remember...you are really fertile after a loss. so fingers crossed for yr BFP if thats what you want. xxx


----------



## Widger

Sounds like a new pregnancy Debs if you had a BFN last week. I'm keeping everything crossed for you xx :hugs:


----------



## KA92

hey debs, i think youl probably know my story

mc november 1st bled for about a week did dtd quite alot tmi :blush:

got my bfp 8th jan

i now beeee 6+6ish (but probs move around a bit lol

no af at all :)

good luck honey we were junebugs together hope wel be august/september ones too :)


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww hunny, I really hope this is it for you. After I lost Kellan I was still testing and finally got down to nearly negatives, then went back up to very positives and in this case it wasnt just hcg from before the loss. FXd for you hun


----------



## Carmello_01

Fingers and toes crossed! All the best!!!


----------



## baileybram

everything crossed for you hun. i really hope this is a new pregnancy xx


----------



## debgreasby

Added todays pics to my thread in the gallery https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/251729-opinions-please-new-test-p6-9-a.html

Just got bloods back from friday (10dpo?) 66.1

Looked it up online and it falls perfectly within range for where i would be if i am preggo.

Having more blood sucked out this afternoon, so hopefully i will have a definite answer tomorrow or wednesday.

Did any of you have bloods done after loss with new BFP? If so share your levels with me, i need to obsess more!


----------



## aj11

deb, i have all my fingers crossed for you! ;) i sure hope this is a new start for you.


----------



## carries

I had an early miscarriage at about 6/7 weeks on 7th september. Got my positive I think very early october with no af in between. I really hope this is a positive for you xx


----------



## millwallrose4

I had a miscarriage in Feb 2008 at 8.4 weeks, bled for 7 days then had a BFN. 2 weeks later I got a BFP and November that year I had my youngest. Then I miscarried on 30th November 2009 6.5 weeks. Bled for 12 days then BFN. Got a BFP new years day and BFP ever since. Had my bloods taken today so will let you know the results. Thinking I am round 5 weeks but not sure. I really hope yours works out for you - it definately sounds like a new pregnancy for you.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I really really hope this is a new PG for you, have everything crossed x


----------



## Rebaby

I fell pregnant in January 2009, started to miscarry on the 13th february, i took a test on the 18th february at the EPAU and it was BFN.

I ovulated on the 27th february and fell pregnant with Toby, got my new BFP exactly one month on from the date of the miscarriage at 15dpo.

Hope that helps :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## maybebaby3

I had 2 m/c b4 getting pg with my eldest. when i had my 2nd m/c i got pg straight after wothout af inbetween. took 5 wks. i wish u the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## oboeverity

Debs; I fell pregnany again the week my bleeding stopped after our loss.Lotsof tutting from the MW, but that's what dating scans are for!

good luck!


----------



## lauralora

hiya deb did you get your results back? sorry if youve updated somwhere and i havnt noticed! xx


----------



## Bingo

lauralora said:


> hiya deb did you get your results back? sorry if youve updated somwhere and i havnt noticed! xx

I hope the results came back positive. :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

HCG dropped from 66.1 to 39.4 over 5 days :( BFN on CB digi too :(

Oh well, on to next month!


----------



## Vicyi

Hey hun!
I was pregnant (although didn't know) in June this year, started bleeding on 16th June and started getting really bad cramping on the 25th (still bleeding). Went to hospital where they diagnosed Kidney Stones, i knew it wasn't this as i'd had Kidney Stones before and it felt totally different. Anyways went home and did a pregnancy test and it came back BFP. Went to docs on 25th and they sent me for scan on 26th and they said there was no baby, i'd miscarried at about 6 weeks without even knowing i was pregnant. 
I stopped bleeding on the 28th and n the 29th me & OH tried again to convictive. I started bleeding again till the 4th so though that nothing had happened. Afterward we tried a few more times in July with many BFN tests, i finally got a BFP and went to docs at end on July, they sent me for an early scan and the dates matched that i HAD conceived on the 29th. I am now almost 29 weeks pregnant and bubs is still measuring at that date so i am proof you can conceive almost immediately after miscarrying. 
Sorry for the long story but HTH! xx


----------



## Rebaby

debgreasby said:


> HCG dropped from 66.1 to 39.4 over 5 days :( BFN on CB digi too :(
> 
> Oh well, on to next month!

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Sending you lots of baby dust for your next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## debgreasby

Rebaby said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> HCG dropped from 66.1 to 39.4 over 5 days :( BFN on CB digi too :(
> 
> Oh well, on to next month!
> 
> Sorry to hear that :hugs: Sending you lots of baby dust for your next cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hunni - your baby is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Rebaby

Aww thankyou :cloud9:


----------



## Bingo

debgreasby said:


> HCG dropped from 66.1 to 39.4 over 5 days :( BFN on CB digi too :(
> 
> Oh well, on to next month!

:hugs:


----------

